# Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [GM Win]



## Phantom (Aug 16, 2011)

_Silence, Doctor, Silence will fall. _





Earth, United States of America, 1969.​ 

For three months they travelled across the United States, searching for something they couldn't even remember. Something in the dark. That thing you see with the corner of your eye. The shadows in the night, the darkness. The Silence around you as your heart stops, frozen in fear as you listen, you think you see something, though you will never remember what you saw. ​ 
Amy Pond, the girl who waited; her husband Rory Williams, the Last Centurion; and River Song, the woman who even the Doctor hadn't met yet, all of them were searching, waiting... counting. ​ 
They were planting the seeds of a new revolution in America, and the Silence will fall. ​ 

All PMs are sent. If you didn't receive a PM, you do not have a role.

Signup Thread

*Rules*

1. NO out of thread communication for innocents. (Unless you are Amy/Rory) Mafia may talk amongst each other ONLY.
2. You do not send your action for two nights (if you have one) you will be modkilled. No exceptions. You may opt to withhold your action for a later time if you wish.
3. Doctors may not self heal.
4. You may not post your PM.
5. Have fun. 

Remember this isn't like other mafias, it runs more like a story. Flavor text at times can be very important, and may have clues hidden inside. It can also be merely plot development, as those who have played my Who mafia before. ​


----------



## Phantom (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 0]*

*ALL PMs SENT.*

*48 HOURS FOR NIGHT ACTIONS.*


----------



## Phantom (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 0]*

Still waiting on a few night actions.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 0]*

So I wrote a huge first post, with story and everything and it was shiney and great... Then when I go to post SERVER BUSY and everything falls into the void never to be seen again.

I will rewrite when I stop crying over it.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 0]*

you could have copy and pasted it. (like i did when i was gonna post my poem on the writing thread)

Of couse, it'll be easier for you to write it again since you already written it once.

.....FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU SERVER BUSY!!!

someone should do something about it.


----------



## Mai (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 0]*

They can't. It's a problem that happens; haven't you seen the _ridiculous amount of threads about it where the mods say they can't help?_ I've had problems too; save large posts in Notepad or something.

Sorry about that, Phantom. I've had things like that too. :(


----------



## Phantom (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 0]*

SHH DON'T POST YOU DON'T EXIST YET!

Though note due to extreeme displeasure it won't be as epic a post as it was.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 1]*

*All night actions are in.*

*Begin Day 1.*


In a large empty warehouse sits a man chained to a chair with a bag over his head. No ordinary man, as one could most likely tell by the multiple guards posted around him in a circle. Hard soled footsteps echo through the warehouse as a man in a black suit approaches the chained man. 

Canton Delaware orders one of the guards to remove the bag from the Doctor's head. The Doctor squints as he is attacked by the pure whiteness of the room, "Well Doctor," Canton says as the Doctor regains his vision, "Been a while. I think it's time we had a little chat."

The Doctor laughed to himself, "I take it your not here for tea then?" The Doctor was surprised at the rasp that was his voice, "Or is it coffee?" 

Canton couldn't help but smile back, "In all seriousness Doctor, I'm here to talk about your 'companions'." The Doctor's hearts sunk, _Have they found them?_ Canton put his hand in his pocket and pulled out a notecard, "Target *Squirrel* confirmed dead. 2116 HRS, " he read. Then he ripped it in half and watched the pieces fall to the floor. "*Squirrel* gave us a bit of a chase, but we found them in the end."

A lump sat in the Doctor's throat, _They can't be dead_, then his anger started to boil inside him, "Why?" he said, pulling against the chains, "Why Canton!? They were your friends too. What did they do to deserve this?!"

Canton smiled and kneeled in front of the Doctor, "I don't need to tell you why, you should already know, Doctor." His smile grew wider, "But I will tell you this, we're hunting them nationwide. They've got nowhere to hide; now that they're America's Top Wanted numbers 1, 2, and, well I guess we already took our number 2."

The Doctor had nothing more to say.


*Squirrel is dead. She was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion or until majority is reached.*


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 1]*

I'm glad you rewrote the opening post, though, because it's really good (Squirrel being dead notwithstanding). We didn't get to 'see' the body, but I take it from what Canton's saying that her death was a Mafiakill.


----------



## Mai (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 1]*

So, I suppose that the "3" being dead means that whoever got the third envelope was the one who died? Meaning Squirrel was either River Song, Rory Williams, or Amy Pond?

... I don't know much at all about Doctor Who, sorry. I didn't see it on the wiki.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 1]*

...huh. Phantom edited the text from "we got out number 3" to "number 2". That's almost certianly significant, but I have no idea why. I assumed that the 3 was referring to Amy, Rory and the Doctor (since they'd already caught one of them), but given River's on the run, too, that doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 1]*

Hey Phantom, get Firefox, and if you already have it/another browser with Add-on compatibility, Lazaurus Word Recovery is your friend.

Has anyone else noticed *ole_schooler* being unusually quiet instead of talkative and helpful? Because I did.


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 1]*



Wargle said:


> Has anyone else noticed *ole_schooler* being unusually quiet instead of talkative and helpful? Because I did.


:P  For the record, I'm at my most helpful when I'm Mafia.  And if someone else pops up real quick as wanting to lynch me right away, I'm calling Silence on one of you.

I agree with the 1, 2, 3 meaning either Rory, Amy, or River was killed (since the Doc is already in custody), and I'm assuming it wasn't Amy or Rory, else we'd have two deaths.  (Unless someone was healed out of it, possible, but less likely.)  Based on the list of roles, I would have said Rory, but maybe River rates a number 2 spot.

In other news, Mai, what do you mean by envelopes?  (I haven't seen the episode(s) this game was based on, but you say you haven't either...)


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 1]*

The envelopes thing is from (I don't think it really counts as a spoiler since it all happens in the first ten minutes) the start of the newest series of Who, where Rory and Amy, River and old!Canton are summoned (by numbered Tardis-blue envelopes) to meet the Doctor at a place in the US. Shortly after everyone meets up, the Doctor goes over to the shoreline, where someone in an astronaut suit has just come out of the water and then is killed by the astronaut with no chance of regeneration. But then a slightly younger version of the Doctor shows up with a numbered envelope, and doesn't know that everyone else has seen his future self die. Then they all go on the run from the government and get killed (only not really).

Tl;dr - the current series is _off it's head._ As someone said on Twitter "For those confused by Doctor Who's interlocking plotlines, they DO make sense if you consult my handy diagram."


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 0]*

...
I'm gonna *abstain* so Ole_Schooler doesn't get lynched for no reason.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 1]*

I don't know anything about Doctor Who but I vote*abstain* to balance out the votes.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 1]*

*ole_schooler |*
*Abstain ||*

Hours passed and the Doctor had no more visits from Canton. The whole time the Doctor tried to sort through a million different thoughts. What if Canton had been influenced by the Silence? The Doctor tried to push that thought back in his mind. He would have to wait until Canton arrived. 

Though he was unsure of whether it was night or day outside the Doctor attempted to rest. At least for a while. Maybe his dreams would help him figure things out.


*No one was lynched.*

*Begin night phase. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Phantom (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 1]*

*ONLY TWO NIGHT ACTIONS HAVE BEEN SENT IN.*

*Any night actions not sent in will not happen.*


----------



## Phantom (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 1]*

*Time has expired.*

*Not all night actions were received.*

The Doctor was barely awake when he heard multiple footsteps walking across the cold warehouse floor. The Doctor watched as at least four construction workers walked in, with them, Canton.

The workers began to talk amongst themselves and making plans and Canton approached the Doctor. Canton must have noticed the Doctor's questioning eyes and smiled, "A little remodel. Right on schedule. We need to add a new room, I think," he pointed at the Doctor, "this is the perfect spot." 

"We'll let them work, in the meantime we found one of your friends."

"One of them?" The Doctor asked. He almost didn't want to ask the next question but it came out anyway. "Who?"

Now Canton looked frustrated, "That's the thing, we don't know. But,"he said as he paced in front of the Doctor, "we know it was one of them. We didn't get them, it was close, there was another casualty. You will be happy to know it wasn't one of your friends." Then he looked at the Doctor, "And not-so-happy that it was an innocent you tried to help your friends." 

A fury welled up inside the Doctor, then he remembered, this was the plan, but part of the plan was for no one to get hurt! He let the fury fade as he remained silent. 

Canton, seeing the Doctor wasn't in the mood for more conversation left, the workers followed, leaving the Doctor alone with his jailers.

*Mai is dead. She was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion/until majority vote is reached.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

So, what are we doing?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

*sigh*

*Extending by 24 hours.*

(get talking people)


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

I don't know what's going on, and my brain is too sleep-deprived to be able to pick apart the flavour text with any coherence. 

"That's the thing, we don't know. But we know it was one of them. We didn't get them, it was close, there was another casualty. You will be happy to know it wasn't one of your friends. And not-so-happy that it was an innocent you tried to help your friends."

This seems to be the important bit, but what does it meeeeeean? D: We really should vote to kill somebody today, though; we haven't taken out any Mafia, we have no leads to speak of so far, and with people not commenting and sending in their night actions (though it looks like the Mafia are), it's not looking good.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

Possibly a bodygaurd? :<


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

It does sounds like a bodyguard. But what I don't get is "You will be happy to know it wasn't one of your friends. And not-so-happy that it was an innocent you tried to help your friends."

Maybe it was Canton Everett Delaware III who got killed. It appears as mafia when inspected and that seems to fit in with the description wasn't one of your friends part. Along with the ability to choose a action( whether to heal, kill, or inspect) that can benefit the innocents.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

I will throw a bone, so to speak. Since I wrote that while very tired. 


That paragraph Dani just wrote. _Is_ important, if you can decrypt it. 

But since it wasn't very clear. What it's saying is this. Someone important died. But it _wasn't_ a _main_ character... so to speak.


----------



## Glace (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

*POST EDITED BY PHANTOM FOR REVEALING ILLEGAL INTEL.*


----------



## Wargle (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

*Abstain.* Because I don't like random lynching


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

>:?
1'M NOT SUR3 WH4T'S GO1NG ON


----------



## Phantom (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

It was quiet in the warehouse, when all of a sudden there was a loud noise coming from, what seemed like all around. 

A man in a black suit walked to the head officer that was guarding the Doctor. The man had a look of urgency.

In the White House.

Canton was sitting across from the President, discussing recent events, when all of a sudden Nixon stood and started seizing. He screamed, putting his hands on his ears he kept screaming, blood started to pour from his ears. Then he stopped. Canton stood there, frozen in place. 

"I'm sorry," the president said, seemingly talking to no one, then he opened his mouth in an "O" and collasped. 

Canton, called for help, but was too late. 

*Glace is dead. He was innocent.*

*Why was Glace killed?*



> The Silent selects one player each night, this player is forced to vote for the player of the Silent's choice during the next day phase.* The player cannot say they were forced by the Silent to do so, nor can they make the post obvious to the rest of the players that they are under the control of the Silent.* This player is also silenced once the vote is made. ... *Players who do not follow the instructions will be modkilled. (AKA Killed by the Silence for not following directions.)*


On a side note I JUST KILLED A PRESIDENT!


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

[Posts deleted 'cause Phantom's editing and deleting of posts]
Did that end the Day?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

No, the day is still going on. I'm running around trying to get things fixed... You can still vote...

Tally:
Coroxn |
Abstain |


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

Yay!
So, inactives?


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

Well.  That was interesting.  (I should have posted sooner, yeah...)  This puts Wargle in the clear, I think, as her vote for me yesterday and "knowing why" to abstain today implies she was targeted by the Silent yesterday, and they don't target their own.  (Coroxn and myself have implied innocence, as we've both been targeted for lynchings.  However, anyone targeted in the future might not, as the Silence may instruct someone to lynch someone on their side for implied innocence.  So...yeah, complicated.)

The Silence are definitely looking at the game, though they may or may not be posting.  And there are other Mafia out there.... *Zephyrous Castform* for inactive lynch, I suppose.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

I think that inactive lynching is the wrong way to go. We have an active mafia judging by the kills


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

Okay... So the president was killed. This isn't really good at all since we lost a inspector. There's no leads and we need to lynch someone today. *Zephyrous Castform* then. Hopefully we get a mafia. It doesn't help that there isn't many people posting in the game though.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

Active tally

Coroxn |
Abstain | 
ZC ||


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*



Wargle said:


> I think that inactive lynching is the wrong way to go. We have an active mafia judging by the kills


Or someone who's watching the board, but not posting.  Besides, there's more than one Mafia; we might get lucky, and there's yet to be a better suggestion.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

I'm here. Don't want to be inactive lynched, that's all.

*zc I guess*


----------



## Wargle (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

True, but I don't see many people who normally post not posting


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

*I suppose ZC*


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

ZC (sorry) because of inactivity. 

And, for the Record, we know we've lost Nixon, and it looks like both people who've been killed in the night are non-Amy-Rory-and-the-Doctor innocents. And Canton's an innocent who shows up as Mafia? I think?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

*Time is up. (a little late, granted)*

Agents surrounded the house.

According to the intel given this guy was a notorious drug dealer that needed to be taken down. But the agents felt differently. This was one of those raids where the orders came from high up, but the thing is, they never knew exactly how high. With the death of the president going on, they couldn't help but feel this was related somehow. Nixon had died, presumably of natural causes, but as far as the public knew there were no witnesses.

As loyal agents they were to do as they were told. If this case had something to do with the presidents death, then, well, they were happy to have done their part for their country. Whatever part that was. 

Three black CIA vehicles surrounded the small cabin. They were in the capital of the middle of no where Colorado. Head Agent Becker stood behind the middle car, megaphone in hand, he raised it to his lips, "*ZEPHYROUS CASTFORM*! WE HAVE YOU SURROUNDED! COME OUT WITH YOUR HANDS UP!" All the agents held their breaths as they waited for a response from inside, when none was forthcoming Becker tried again, "WE HAVE YOU SURROUNDED! COME OUT WITH YOUR HANDS UP!" 

The seconds creeped by like hours, and Becker put the megaphone down on the car, and turned to his second next to him, "Carter, I think it's time we paid him a visit."

Carter nodded, and without another word he signaled the rest of the agents to close on the building. Slowly, twenty agents encircled the cabin and it's surrounding woods. The poor shack of a cabin stood no chance when all of them opened fire. When there was still no sound from the cabin Becker lead a team of five into the building. Where they found the body of *Zephyrous Castform* sprawled out in the living area. No less than thirteen bullet wounds in his body. They raided the house for clues. Finding some pretty suspicious things. Canton would need to know of this.

On *Castform's* body Carter found a picture of a family. *Castform* was happily standing in the back with his wife and children. What had they done? Had they just killed an innocent? No, all the information they'd found today showed this guy to be nothing but scum... but even scum came from somewhere. What had happened to his poor soul that made him turn out like this. 

Carter shook his head, _Crime never pays, in the end you always end up paying the tab out of your own pocket._ The agents around him already started to set the place up to burn. Carter handed the picture to Becker, who looked at it for a second before pulling out a match, lighting it, and setting the picture on fire. He tossed the flaming picture on *Castform's* body, igniting the blaze. They left and watched the shack burn. Another bad guy gone.


*Zephyrous Castform is dead. He was mafia.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Phantom (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 2]*

Also, a little news about the game. 

I've been given threadmin powers so I can control the game a little better. Thanks Negrek.

Also I'm doing something new. At the end of the game along with revealing night actions and roles I will be giving what clues I've hidden in the flavor text as well. 

Also, I request permission from the players to post the events of the game on fanfiction.net. They will be longer and more in depth of course, not just the little bits they are here, and should be in the form of actual multi chaptered fanfictions. The ones I will be hoping to post are.

Doctor Who Of Voodoo and Vampires
Torchwood Mafia: Season of Angels
Aaand this one which I don't have a name for yet.

My name at fanfiction.net - PhantomX0990 (I have all of 1 grand fanfic up there... and it's Dragon Age 2...)


----------



## Phantom (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 2]*

Ok as of today I have TWO night actions that've been sent in out of a total of 9 roles that have night actions.... ha get this-

Of the players who have night actions, if they don't send in one tonight, at least ONE of them will be modkilled. (Haven't sent in actions for two nights, and it's NIGHT 2 PEOPLE)

*PHANTOM IS DISAPPOINT!*

*I OFFER YOU MERCY!!!!*
_*EXTENDING NIGHT BY 24 HOURS.*_


----------



## Phantom (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 2]*

It seems standard text size is not enought to voice my sadness, so I have been forced to clarify.

_REALLY????!!!!_

*Not all night actions were sent in.*

*Begin Day 3.*

Canton flashed his ID at the guards and entered. As he walked in the workers looked at him, with a wave of his hand he shooed them away, leaving him free to talk to the Doctor.

"We found one of the Silence's hench humans holed up in a cabin in the middle of no where."

"The TARDIS?"

"No where to be seen. If they'd taken it I doubt they would leave it in the open anyways."

The Doctor nodded, "And today?"

"Another death. They seem to be getting more random."

*ole_schooler is dead and was innocent.*

*You have 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Darumaka (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 3]*

I've been reading through this thread and I have a _very_ strong suspicion that *Kirby-Chan* is probably mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

Kirby-Chan, what do you have to say?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 3]*



Ya ok said:


> I've been reading through this thread and I have a _very_ strong suspicion that *Kirby-Chan* is probably mafia.


Do you have any proof that I am mafia? It's strange that you have voted for me without any proof and the fact that you haven't post yet until now. It could be the silent that chose you to vote me. Unless you have some evidence, I will *abstain*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

HMMMMMMMM........

I guess I will *abstain*?


----------



## Phantom (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 3]*

Lack of activity is making this very hard to write.

The abstains cancel out the vote for Kirby-Chan.

*End Day 3.*

*Begin Night 3. 48 hours for night actions...*

*WARNING THERE ARE MULTIPLE MEMBERS WHO WILL BE MODKILLED TONIGHT IF THEY DO NOT SEND IN ACTIONS.*

*YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!*


----------



## Phantom (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 3]*

So, time is up... and as a result multiple members were modkilled. I am deciding on whether to cut the game off here or not.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 3]*

No don't do that D:


----------



## Phantom (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 3]*

GAME OVER. GM WINS 

I won't list roles..

Four people would have been modkilled. Pretty harsh. And there isn't much going on.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD:


----------



## Phantom (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 3]*

Sorry, the Influenced Wittness, Amy, and (I think I might need to check) Rory would have been killed. It's not fair to the players that are playing and I think this is the best thing. We can try again some time in the future.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 3]*

I never sent an an action because I be chocolate((vanilla))


----------



## Phantom (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Night 3]*

Yeah you were (apparently) a twist cone. I will post roles when I stop smoking.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 10, 2011)

All right, Phantom used tactical nuke, it's super effective. 

If you want to reveal your roles go ahead.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 10, 2011)

Mafia roleblocker! >:D


----------



## Phantom (Sep 10, 2011)

^ One of the few who turned in actions.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 3: Silence Will Fall [Day 2]*

I was Canton.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Sep 10, 2011)

I was the Silence. Killing people is not as fun when there's barely anyone active. >:/


----------



## Mai (Sep 10, 2011)

I was... either the doctor or nurse. I can't remember which!

(If you're still planning on writing that write-up of the mafia game, Phantom; I'd love to read it! I _will_ be doing that eventually with the Troll Mafia.)


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 10, 2011)

I was a nobody.  Or rather, had no role other than townie.  Unless I got influenced and didn't notice.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 10, 2011)

I am currently working on my next mafia. Which is going to be inspired by the backwards mafia game. 

I have the intro post written out, it's just a matter of me messing around with the game mechanics. Like Voodoo and Vampires it's going to be an original story. Happening during the events of "The Eleventh Hour". When the Doctor promises to be back in five minutes the TARDIS overjumps and he ends up on a ship where the crew is being hunted by the Shadows. (guess what Who creature)

Also for the first time ever the Doctor is a role.

I've been working on this game for a loong time... Like back before my first Who mafia.


----------

